# Ozzy the Jumping Clydesdale



## Mcfrumple

That last picture is the cutest picture ever.

He looks like he enjoys jumping. He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Sara

What a cute guy!


----------



## mudypony

Ozzy is adorable!! I bet it's so much fun to ride him!!


----------



## Ozzys mum

He LOVES jumping. I have never jumped before, and when we were working with flat work - we brought out trot poles and some cross rails to work on his canter. Well once he saw those, there was no turning back.
He hates flat work, and if there is a jump in the ring with him - it takes ALL my strength and energy to keep him off of it.

He really doesn't relize that he was bred as a hitch horse (although he's never seen a hitch before), and is not a grand prix jumper.

His abilities over jumps FAR surpasses mine.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

haha... he sounds awesome...

y'know what would be great...? If a Clyde was in the Olympics!

Who knows? Ozzy may be the next gold medalist!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ozzy is gorgeous.  That's awesome that he can jump!!


----------



## kitten_Val

I LOVED his legs in jump. Very cute!


----------



## HappyAppy

Hes cute. Looks like fun.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

That last picture is priceless!!!  What a great duo you two make!


----------



## kim_angel

awesome horse.... awesome pictures !!! :shock:


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

Yeah I agree Ozzy is very gorgeous! I, too, love the last pic. That would make a very post card or something! ha ha. I would def. have that framed!


----------



## Malorey

He is stunning! I love how his feathers fly. XD


----------



## majikhands

Wow! He is amazing! What a beautiful boy you have. However, I can't even imagine trying to get up on a horse that big! lol :lol:


----------



## librahorse94

GORGEOUS. 
He looks like a lot of horse. and his butt is just so cute. He must be fun to ride


----------



## xoLivxo

aww! im in love! ive never seen that before, ever!


----------



## minihorse927

****...That is the first time I ever seen a full blood clydesdale jumping! That is awesome, I really didn't know they had that in them! Now I want one, I always wanted a clydesdale, but now I really want one!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

These pictures are just stunning! Look at them feathers fly! And like everyone else, I really like the last pic too!
x


----------



## FGRanch

He is stunning I've always wanted one!


----------



## GypsyNymph

Awesome pics! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

sonny has a little bit of feathering nothing like that guy-wow-he is so great looking


----------



## Ozzys mum

Thank you everyone, I am so proud of my boy, because the talent really lies with him.
I've been away for the last three weeks, due to holidays and work - so the blog is a wee bit behind but I have updated it. Hopefully soon we will have some more amazing pro shots that I can post up.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! Can I please use a couple of these for my magazine or website, please?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

He's so beautiful, I wish I could train my horses to jump, Talon does but he's not riding yet. Plus I need some english equipment.


----------



## Ozzys mum

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Wow! Can I please use a couple of these for my magazine or website, please?


I can't get onto your website Rachel, but as long as you mention Ozzys name than I have no problems with you taking these photos... I have them on disk and can email them to you if you would like.
You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Oh, sorry. I just changed my website. Here is the link


www.fetlocks.webs.com

I need a picture for my front cover and also maybe the head picture for the website?


----------



## Ozzys mum

I will steal my sons computer tomorrow and send you some photos.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

OK, no worries!


----------



## Joe0121

You look very focused in your pictures, like everyone else I love the last picture.


----------



## yugogypsy1963

Ozzys mum said:


> You can see more photos and information on his website, Ozzyclyde.weebly.com One of my boyfriends had a Clyde cross horse who was still clearing four feet at age 32


----------



## QtrBel

Thread closed. 
Please note the date of the thread and the last post. If you are prompted that you are replying to an older thread, we ask that you read only. These users are no longer active on the site.


----------

